# Zucchini Gone Wild



## randyhirst (Aug 5, 2007)

Please help I planted zucchini this year and have more than i can eat in a lifetime i don't want to freeze it but have run out of ideas on how to cook it I would appreciate any suggestions!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey Randy...

Welcome to DC! I know what ya mean. One hill of zucchini can go wild sometimes. How about slice and fry. Think fried green tomaotes. Or slice long way, scoop out the center, fill with something and bake. Think stuffed crab. 
Or brush with Evoo and grill. Lastly there are the neighbors. Make everybody happy in Montgomery and...

Enjoy!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 5, 2007)

Make a mixture out of crumbled, cooked Italian sausage, fontina cheese, or Monterey Jack, some Parmesan, some bread crumbs, chopped cooked mushrooms, garlic, and onions, even some cream cheese - stuff and bake.

Slice and sauté in white wine, s & p.

Slice long ways, marinate in some rosemary infused olive oil, s & p, and grill.

Slice in wedges (like a pickle) and marinate in olive oil, lime juice, garlic, ground cumin for the day and grill.

Make a zucchini soup or use it in a minestrone.

Slice in rounds, bread, and fry.

Make some zucchini pickles.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 5, 2007)

Randyhirst - welcome, but do make use of the search button on this site for "zucchini" &/or "squash" & you will come up with more topics & recipes than you have zucchini - lol!!!

Really. In fact, there was just a very recent thread here on the topic of what to do with summer squashes.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 5, 2007)

Check out this for some ideas.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 5, 2007)

zuchini bread...like a spice cake with the veggie thru it..nice.  Drop one off at every house on the block.  Zuchini pickles.

seriously, the bread is nice...so is fried either in strips or rounds.  You can bread them or not...simple egg dip is nice.  Make zuchini strips and do pancakes like latkes.  or mix with strips of potato ... again very good.

Stuff with anything...bigger ones par boil before stuffing and baking.  

stuffing ideas: cornbread and sausage / bacon onion and bread crumb / chili and rice / meatball and pasta .   

anyway it is a versatile veg.  and a natch for ratatouille with onion tomato and eggplant.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 5, 2007)

Robo - you reminded me of the mock crabcakes made from shredded zucchini - I'm sure that recipe could be googled randyhirst.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 5, 2007)

I stuff them with a seasoned ground pork mixture or grill them.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 6, 2007)

_Randy,_
_take 6-7 smal to med zukes, cut in sam size chunks and parboil, then drainwell,and chop up but not to fine  heat a good sized skillet, dice up a good size onion, 3-4 cloves of garlic minced.4-5 tab. fresh chopped parsley, 2-3 Tab. fresh chopped marjoram,Put evoo to cover the bottom of you skillet, add your chopped veggies some salt and pepper and saute til you smell the onion, garlic and marjoram..Remove from heat,let cool slightly, then add 6-8 beaten eggs,1C. grated parmesan mix well and pour into a pam sprayed baking dish, the size depends on how thick you like your torta to be..We prefer it about 1/2 in, thick..Bake at 400 til set and top is golden.._
_Cut into small squares and serve hot, room temp or cold..To me I like it cool, it seems to have more flavor..You can also add any cooked leftover veggies to this, like fine chopped spinach, or asparagus, potato..artichoke heart._
_kadesma _


----------



## *amy* (Aug 6, 2007)

Zuchinni pancakes are a favorite of mine as well. Shred the zukes, add minced garlic, finely chopped onions, beaten egg, herbs/spices, crumbs.

Zuchinni and tomato pie, zuchinni pizza or tart.

Zuchinni pasta

Zukes & walnuts - toast walnuts in skillet, let cool. Slice zukes in discs, season w nutmeg, s&P & saute in evoo and butter. Serve zukes w toasted walnuts.

Zuchinni fritatta.

Zuke fries - slice zukes lengthwise (like thin pickles), dip in beaten egg and parmesan/herb crumbs then bake or fry. Serve as a snack w Ranch dipping sauce or a side.

Zuchinni carpaccio - From memory - zukes are shredded, tossed w italian dressing, served on crusty bread w diced tomatoes, shredded mozzarella and almonds. (If you are interested, I will look for the exact recipes.)

Zuchinni dogs served on a hot dog bun - If you're interested, let me know.

Somewhere I saw a recipe for a zuke appy - zukes stuffed w creamed cheese and salami.

Chocolate zucchini bread.

Zuke lasagana with bechamel sauce. I would kick this one up w shredded carrots, and mushrooms.

Williams-Sonoma

Zuke stuffed shells w onions, salami & fontina:

Kitchen Unplugged: Baked shell pasta with zucchini, onion, salami & fontina

Also, try this link
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/search.php?searchid=599265


----------



## letscook (Aug 6, 2007)

Here is one i posted a while ago  Family favorite
*Zucchini Casserole

*Saute Together until softened and then remove from heat
6 cups thin sliced zucchini
1 cup chopped onions
1 stick of butter (or margerine)

Add to vegtable mixture :
1 can Cream of Mushroom Soup as is from can 
(cream of celery, cream of chicken will work also)
1 cup shredded sharp cheese (Xtra sharp good also ) 

Mix together (not according to pkg directions)
stove top stuffing mix for chicken or turkey and the seasoning pkg together. 
(nothing else - you are just using the dry bread and sesonings)
Note: Depending on if you buy stove top brand or a store brand the seaoning package might already be mix in 

place 1/2 of the stuffing mix in bottom of a casserole dish
add the vegtable mixture
top with remaining stuffing mixture

Bake 350 20 - 30 min uncovered


----------



## carole17 (Aug 9, 2007)

slice about 1/4" thick, slice onions, and green peppers.  toss with olive oil and seasoning such as mrs. dash or a chicken seasoning blend.  put in oven at 450 til soft, stirring occasionally.  yum!!  or grill, slicing length.
  next solution, take a big basket full to all your neighbors' porches, ring doorbell and RUN!!!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 10, 2007)

i didn't know that young zucchinis could go on spring break and get drunk!

(what, no one else noticed the title?  )


----------



## Michelemarie (Aug 21, 2007)

letscook said:


> Here is one i posted a while ago Family favorite
> *Zucchini Casserole*
> 
> Saute Together until softened and then remove from heat
> ...


 
this sounds great! i'm going to make it tomorrow night! thanks!


----------



## BrazenAmateur (Aug 27, 2007)

Zucchini Bread is probably the best use for a TON of zucchini.  I grew up eating a lot of it because we always planted the stuff, and I now get twitchy when I haven't had any at all for over about a month or so....


Has anyone ever pureed Zucchini?  It's a fairly meaty vegetable, so it should take decently well to it.  Add in a little bit of potato and cream to enrich.  Might be good, I've never tried it though.


----------

